# What are dreams like for you



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 
Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 
Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 

Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 

Curious....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Retsu @stargazing grasshopper @Pinina @Coburn answer the thread if you have the time- thanks


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1. I dream in color. From what I can remember, colors are usually normal, or what you would see in real life.

2. I don't know what verbal/visual means in this context. My dreams involve all the senses and are not predominantly one or the other.

3. The key theme to my dreams is choice. Many of the dreams I remember center around me making a choice, playing out the consequences of that decision, and then going back to that moment of choice, making a different decision, and seeing how that plays out. Essentially, experiencing different possible scenarios based on what actions I take. When I go back to the moment of choice, I'm aware of how the other route played out, so I will modify my decisions based on that.

That said, this isn't lucid dreaming, as I'm not aware I'm in a dream while it's happening. More like I'm in the real world but it just has some extra features. 

4. I don't have a narrator. I never watch myself from out of body. I'm always just me. With the exception of looping back to make a different choice, all my dreams play out in linear time.

5. Some dreams are a reflection of my psyche. They give me a better idea of what I value or how I feel about something. I've never had a dream about the future (unless there comes a day where Lindsey Lohan really does recommend pasta from the menu at a certain LA restaurant).

6. I have never been trapped in a dream. I have nightmares maybe once every five years. I never dream of being chased, being naked, dying, or any of the other typical stuff people dream about.

7. There are certain fantastical countries some of my dreams are set in. Every few years I will revisit these places. Time flows there the way it does here, so things change while I'm away; people are older, trees have grown taller, the landscape had shifted with population increase/decrease.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Coburn said:


> 1. I dream in color. From what I can remember, colors are usually normal, or what you would see in real life.
> 
> 2. I don't know what verbal/visual means in this context. My dreams involve all the senses and are not predominantly one or the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering- your answers are very interesting 

° I guess I brought visual and verbal up- bc I have talked to people who dream are strictly visual and others who don't remember seeing any images 

Interesting how you have a key theme- 

I've never watch myself but I have had dreams where it's like I'm watching a movie and I'll sometimes interchange with being the main character or just standing there to watch 

I find the last part you describe fascinating - do you recall any senses ? Can you feel taste or smell anything 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 

*It is mostly on colors although occasionally, it is in black and white. Especially if the setting is somewhat like a hazy post apocalypse urban area. *

Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
*
I believe verbal. A lot of rusty yelling on my part if I'm fighting with someone or moaning if it's a sexual dream. Yeah, most of my dreams are lucid. I am aware that I am dreaming, but it's still happening so it feels scary in a way that almost feels like I can't breathe. *

Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both?

*Both.*

Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 

*A deeper part of me thinks so and is in denial of it so let's just leave it that way. I seriously don't want to think about karma. *

Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 

*Yes go back to the feel like I can't breathe part. I also have countless moments where I wake up from 'shock' after dreaming about falling for some reason. I get jerked awake and my heart starts beating rapidly and it's freaky as hell. 
Like I feel like I cannot attempt to wake up before that.
*

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 

*Sight, touch and taste. I have dreamt about obtaining candy or something I want to eat and I try to open my mouth in my sleep and my tongue rolls out awkwardly lmao. *


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 
*Exactly as it is when awake, so in full colour.

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
*Both. It's like watching a real video, or even playing back a real memory. I haven't had control over my own dreams, except for once - I wasn't thinking straight though and summoned a cat. 

*Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 
*More movie-like - I narrate real life in my head more than I narrate dreams!

*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 
*Nah. My dreams involve either me or people I know dying, or generally being chased by people I used to know and that scare me a little bit. They're horrible dreams that feel very real, but I don't believe they reflect anything.

*Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 
*No, I've never tried to wake up even when I'm dying and/or have died. I hit the ground once, lay there for a little while and woke up - I felt winded.

*What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 
*I use all of them. I don't think taste has really been very pertinent - though I'm pretty sure I've tasted water as I was drowning.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@ai.tran.75

Glad my answers were of interest. What do you mean, "the last part?" Are you referring to the countries?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Coburn said:


> @ai.tran.75
> 
> Glad my answers were of interest. What do you mean, "the last part?" Are you referring to the countries?


Yeah - I vaguely have dreams where I'm in foreign places or town ( different time era)
Your dreams of countries - do you remember what these people look like or what the scenery is like 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> 
> *It is mostly on colors although occasionally, it is in black and white. Especially if the setting is somewhat like a hazy post apocalypse urban area. *
> 
> ...


Interesting that you can taste- don't recall if I can - taste is usually the testing factor to remind me that I am dreaming 

Are you more emotional in your dreams? I feel emotions more intensely in my dreams 

I think it's fascinating how you recall dreams in black and white- I've never dreamt in black and white until @Alesha mentioned dreaming in that color 

Can you see your hand and feet or text when dreaming ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Retsu said:


> *[
> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)
> No, I've never tried to wake up even when I'm dying and/or have died. I hit the ground once, lay there for a little while and woke up - I felt winded.
> 
> ...


*

I've never died in my dream- I did stupidly jump off of a 7 story building and smash myself- my ribs split open and I was soaked in a bloody mess ( I knew I was dreaming and decided to jump off of a building) funny thing is in that dream my mind told me "jokes on you- just bc you know you're dreaming doesn't mean you won't get injured from falling " 

Interesting- I can never feel water - it's usually the sign that tells me I'm dreaming  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk*


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Are you more emotional in your dreams? I feel emotions more intensely in my dreams


I can't tell you the number of times I've downright sobbed and screamed in my dreams. I wake up and my heart rate is up and my eyes have leaked.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah - I vaguely have dreams where I'm in foreign places or town ( different time era)
> Your dreams of countries - do you remember what these people look like or what the scenery is like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't remember faces in real life, so definitely not in dreams. I do remember locations, though. 

There's one that stands out to me right now. It was this small but prosperous village that sat in a valley. The people there were mostly middle aged, with some young kids. The village was in charge of these huge green gardens that filled the valley floor around them. Think old English gardens with mazes.

The center of the village, lacking in greenery, was hot and dusty by comparison. The homes were made of clay and wood.

Off the main road was a giant cage (think the size of a baseball field with outfield) filled with jungle flora. The cage was impossibly humid and wet, unlike the space outside it. Inside the cage was a giant black python about 50+ feet long and thick as a tree (no one had seen the full snake, so length is a guess based on thickness). I think it was some sort of ancient god or demon from the valley that had been sort of confined away when the village sprang up, but I don't entirely remember. 

Anyways, the python stayed in its jungle and the people left it alone out of fear.

When I first got there, the python had taken a little girl who had accidentally wandered into his cage, and the people had been unable to get her back. They had sent teams of men into the jungle and none of them came back.

A young guy in the village partnered up with me (I was about 12 at the time, so we were similar age) and went into the cage to find the python. We fought it and found the little girl.

The second time I came back to visit, years later, the village people had aged. There was no one young enough to tend the gardens and they had fallen apart. The snake had died while I was away and its jungle had shriveled up in the hot sun and the whole thing was just a giant empty cage you could see from end to end.

The guy had grown up and died in a fight to save someone. Only the older people remembered him or me or the snake. 

I just remember wandering the place and feeling very sad at how fleeting our adventure was. With no one left to remember it, it was as if it had never happened and his bravery and death meant nothing.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> I can't tell you the number of times I've downright sobbed and screamed in my dreams. I wake up and my heart rate is up and my eyes have leaked.


Yeah I've woken up in tears or feeling extremely pissed off many times as well - over the most ridiculous and irrational dream

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Coburn said:


> I don't remember faces in real life, so definitely not in dreams. I do remember locations, though.
> 
> There's one that stands out to me right now. It was this small but prosperous village that sat in a valley. The people there were mostly middle aged, with some young kids. The village was in charge of these huge green gardens that filled the valley floor around them. Think old English gardens with mazes.
> 
> ...


I find this fascinating! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

